# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Sarciodose in de lympheklieren

## humpie01

Hallo, ik heb sarcoidose in de lympheklieren die heel erg actief is. Hierdoor heb ik klachten als extreme moeheid, veel pijn, duizeligheid en ook uitvalsverschijnselen. Deze klachten zijn gelijk aan de klachten/verschijnselen als bij MS, doch dit heb ik niet en binnenkort moet ik gaan revalideren zoals patienten met MS.
Herkent iemand deze klachten?

Groetjes Dinie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dinie,

Wat jammer dat er nog niemand heeft gereageerd  :Frown:  Ik ken het zelf alleen als MS zijnde, maar niet als iets anders dan dat zoals jij dat hebt. Erg vervelend voor je!
Je krijgt niet een aangepaste revalidatie? 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## humpie01

Hallo Luuss, ja ik krijg wel aangepaste revalidatie als het goed is. Hopelijk wordt deze week de revalidatie aangvraagd, maar hoe lang het duurt voordat ik kan beginnen weet ik niet, dat is afwachten...
Nou is het wel zo dat er op korte termijn waarschijnlijk nog een MRI van mijn ruggewerfel wordt gemaakt, dus dat is nog ff afwachten.
Sterkte met de MS want dat is geen kleinigheid en dankjewel voor je reactie.

Groetjes Dinie.

----------


## I.v.D

Hoi Dinie hoe is het nu met je???
Ik lees nu pas je oproep ,door omstandigheden weinig op het forum geweest
Mijn man heeft sarcoidose in de lymfklieren (weten we net een maand) en veel van jou klachten herken ik wel.
hoop dat je inmiddels door de revalidatie een stuk opgeknapt bent.
Laat je wat horen?
groetjes en sterkte ,Ineke

----------


## humpie01

Hallo Ineke, het gaat heel wisselend en helaas ben ik nog niet begonnen met de revalidatie. Heb wel een intake-gesprek gehad maar de wachttijd is ongeveer 4 maanden, dus ik denk dat ik rond februari pas kan beginnen. Heeft jouw man de sarco ook nog ergens anders of 'alleen' in de lympheklieren? En dat is al erg genoeg al kunnen ze er bij mij geen medicatie voor geven, ze weten niet wat geloof ik. Heb wel prednison gehad in het begin maar dat sloeg niet aan en later nog een ander medicijn waar ik een hele hoge bloeddruk van kreeg en pijn op de borst dus ook geen optie. Ondertussen ben ik naar een reumatoloog geweest en nu blijkt dat de fibromyalgie (waar ik in 2005 de diagnose van kreeg) ook nog steeds aanwezig te zijn, dus dubbelop......
Is je man al lid van de Sarcoidose Belangenvereniging? Dan krijg je 4x p/jr een blad waar hele interessante dingen in staan en goede adviezen enzo en je kunt via hen naar lotgenotenbijeenkomsten of andere bijeenkomsten. Als je op internet kijkt bij Sarcoidose Belangenvereniging, onder het kopje: "Over Sarcoidose" vind je veel dingen en bij "Lid worden" kan je je aanmelden. Misschien wat voor jullie?? Ik heb er veel aan.
Ik ben benieuwd of ze jouw man medicijnen kunnen geven, welke en of dit aanslaat, hoop het voor hem.
Ik hoor hopelijk nog van je.
Groetjes en jullie ook sterkte,

Dinie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dinie,

Vervelend dat je zolang moet wachten op revalidatie en dat de medicijnen niet goed werken  :Frown:  Wat was de uitslag van de MRI?
Wel fijn dat je wat hebt aan de adviezen van de Sarcoidose Belangenvereniging en dat je via hun in contact kan komen met lotgenoten  :Smile:  Ook fijn dat je dat hier vermeld voor andere 'lotgenoten'! 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## I.v.D

Hoi hoi,Dank voor je goeie adviezen Dinie!we hadden idd al eens op internet rondgekeken over het hoe en wat van sarcoidose.Voor mijn man is besloten om geen medicatie te geven ,de enige optie was idd prednison maar gezien de rest van zijn problemen (herstellend van dubbele longembolie en longontsteking )en de bijwerkingen is besloten om het eerst aan te zien en onder controle te blijven wat betekent dat er in febr weer een scan gemaakt wordt.
De sarcoidose zit in de lymfklieren rond de longen (de zwakke plek nu )
Voor jou is het ook dubbelop begrijp ik en fibromyalgie en sarcoidose Het vervelende is dat je dan niet weet waar de klachten bij horen he?
Ik denk dat deze beide ziekten ook verwant zijn of niet ??beide ontstekingen enz
Wij hebben nog een kleine hoop dat het niet chronisch is en na een mnd of 6 weer verdwijnt dat schijnt vaker te gebeuren ,dus we houden moed!
Wens jou veel sterkte en vind het wel heel erg rot voor je dat je 4mnd!!!moet wachten voor revaldatie,eigenlijk van de gekke!
toy toy en dank voor de reaktie ,gaan er zeker wat mee doen
vriendelijke groet Ineke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dinie, 
Hoe gaat het nu? Wat moet ik mij eigenlijk voorstellen bij aangepaste therapie? Ik heb op www.sarcoidose.nl gekeken en zag verschillende medicijnen en therapieen staan... Heel veel sterkte!

Hallo Ineke, 
Vervelend dat je man zoveel klachten rondom zijn longen heeft! Hopelijk gaat het goed met hem voor zover dat mogelijk is... en komt er positiever nieuws uit de scan volgende maand! Heel veel sterkte!

Ik heb voor mensen die meer willen weten over sarcoidose een artikel geplaatst 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ed=1#post36223

Heel veel sterkte en succes Dinie en Ineke en ik hoop voor jullie op een goed en gezond 2010! 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## humpie01

Hallo, ik weet zelf ook nog niet welke therapie ik krijg, hopelijk kan ik rond medio maart beginnen. De MRI van de rug zal waarschijnlijk ook op korte termijn zijn, ik ga naar Leeuwarden toe, ik denk tussen nu en 4 weken. Ik laat nog weten wat er uit komt. 
Intussen heb ik mijn scootmobiel gekregen en nu maar hopen dat het weer snel beter wordt........haha, dan kan ik er opuit.

lieve groetjes Dinie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dinie,
Apart dat ze je niet verteld hebben wat voor therapie je krijgt, dan kan je je er ook niet mentaal op voorbereiden...
Ik hoop dat je voor je MRI snel terecht kan, maar waarom ga je naar Leeuwarden?
Is wel wennen zeker zo'n scootmobiel? Hopelijk krijg je meer duidelijkheid uit de MRI en helpt de therapie je met herstellen!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## humpie01

Hallo Luuss,
Het enige wat ik weet is dat ze wat gaan doen met de energie-spanne, zodat ik leer omgaan met mij beperkte energie. Ik denk dat er ook wel fysio bij komt, maar verder weet ik niet hoe en wat.......... ja, wel apart,maarja.......
Morgen ga ik bellen met Leeuwarden of ze de verwijzing binnen hebben gekregen en hopelijk kan ik dan gelijk een afspraak maken. De reden van Leeuwarden is dat ik eigenlijk naar 't Erasmus zou in R'dam maar daar hebben ze een hele lange wachttijd. In Leeuwarden is sinds kort ook een specialisme op MS (niet schrikken, maar ik heb dus de klachten/verschijnselen als bij MS, had ik dacht ik al eerder vermeld) en soms kunnen ze meer zien op een MRI van de rug, aangezien de MRI van mijn hoofd schoon was en soms duurt het heel lang voor ze MS kunnen vaststellen. Verder kunnen ze mss ook zien dan of het toch Dunne Vezelneuropathie is of Neuro-sarcoidose, want ze hebben eigenlijk gezegd: niet aanwijsbaar...... dus is echt afwachten nu. Maar ik wil het gewoon graag uitsluiten zodat ik zeker weet dat de klachten echt alleen van de sarco komen, het is vreemd nl. Vandaar Leeuwarden........

De scootmobiel is zeker wennen maar wel fijn omdat ik nu weer lekker alleen weg kan en boodschappies kan doen, alhoewel met dit weer het niet wat is dus ik hoop dat het snel ander weer wordt....... haha

Lieve groetjes Dinie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dinie,

Weet je inmiddels al wanneer je terecht kan voor een MRI? 
Het is inderdaad belangrijk om om te leren gaan met de hoeveelheid energie die je hebt, dat isn og best lastig...
Ik hoop dat je na de MRI meer duidelijkheid krijgt over de oorzaak en dat daar dan weer een 'herstel-plan' uit voort komt! 
Ja kan me voorstellen dat een scootmobiel wennen is, maar het is wel een handig middel om zelf dingen te kunnen blijven doen! 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## A.Mels

Hallo Dinie,

De klachten lijken erg veel op de ziekte van Lyme, is daar al eens naar gekeken?
Mijn dochter heeft de diagnose MS, maar heeft 20 jaar geleden een tekenbeet gehad en is toen besmet geraakt met de borreliabacterie. Ze is toen onvoldoende behandeld, zit nu in een rolstoel.
Nu wordt ze behandeld in Amsterdam, Walborgkliniek. Daar testen ze je ook.

groetjes,
Annette

----------

